# DTHM x HM blue orchids



## bigbucknc1 (May 19, 2016)

Just got the female in today, hoping to breed her to my DTHM in 2-3 weeks. Was told she has melano gene. Both have koi, just like most anymore, but we'll see what we get. What you all think?


----------



## DazzleFlair9561 (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful betta's!!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Melano genes are usually Infertile, but I'm not good with genetics/black colorings, so I can't tell you if she is or not. @indjo, some help please? <3


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Shes not melano, shes black lace so definitely fertile, even if shes carrying the melano gene then she will still be fertile 
Beautiful pair, they compliment each other nicely. I think youll be getting a few dthm popping up from this spawn with that girls huge dorsal


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow! These are beautiful Bettas


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The fairly pure melano (Black with a slight tint of blue sheen on body, fins are fully bkack) are mostly infertile. Only a special few are fertile. 

The above female has too much blue. I wouldn't even call it a black orchid (black background, irid spots on body and irid rays on fins). So she should be fertile.

OP : GOOD LUCK


----------



## bigbucknc1 (May 19, 2016)

*The Female*

Sorry guys, wasn't getting notified on anyone posting on this thread. I was told she had melano from 3 gens. back. She's not melano colored, so she should be good. Not sure if I agree with the color name either, that's just what she was listed as. I just knew that I liked what I saw, and had been looking for a couple months for it in the US market. Didn't want to import. Hoping to breed in a couple weeks.:laugh:


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful pair!! Did you get any babies from this pair?


----------



## bigbucknc1 (May 19, 2016)

No I didnt, I've tried to breed them twice. It starts out good, he gets her up under the nest, then he just chases her off. She got pretty banged up last go around. I dropped a different female in there, and he bred to her with in a hour. Here's a not very good pic of the female and the babies in the other pic. 7 1/2 weeks old. 
I may try again now that she's heeled up.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Try a trick I used my first spawn, I had a bottle with the bottom cut off and kept the female in it in the spawn tank for several days ( normal I know) but if they were still chasing and fighting after 20 minutes I would "cup" her again and try the next day it only took 3 days of that to get my first pair to spawn with practically no injuries. The female just lost a single scale because I didn't notice she was out of eggs immediately. No torn fins nothing 

It's worth a try


----------

